# SIG P250 Modular pistol system



## 8'Duece (Aug 21, 2008)

I like all things SIG and would trust my life to their classic line of pistols, but this thing has me confused. 

It's all modular. Ok, good enough. It has interchangeable backstraps, ok good enough. It can be changed from full size to compact and sub compact, ok good enough but how much money do you want to put into one pistol system ? 

Let me get this straight. You can make this pistol either 9mm Luger, .40 Smith or .357 Sig. But, you have to purchase the barrels separate, the compact and sub compact frames separate, and purchase the frame assemblies separate to achieve all this. :uhh:

The trigger assembly is a one piece removable assembly to drop into either of the mentioned frames.  Add in all that after purchase cost and you could probably have two fully outfitted AR15's from LMT. 

Sorry, I just don't get it and I think it's marketing hype. I'll stick with the classic series that I already own. 

HERE FOR VIDEO:

http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=54&productid=183


----------



## jordan (Aug 21, 2008)

I have been thinknig about picking one up for a good minute now, I like the DAK concept. I would think in the long run it would save you money.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 21, 2008)

jordan said:


> I have been thinknig about picking one up for a good minute now, I like the DAK concept. I would think in the long run it would save you money.



I'm not understanding the whole thing. 

SIG has plenty of DAK trigger options on their entire line of classic series pistols. They even have the X5 single action with a 1911 type thumb saftey if you want to carry "cocked and locked" which is probably the next for me in a 220 .45 ACP. 

SIG does not list the prices on the additional frames, and slide assemblies, assuming the barrel and recoil spring are part of the slide assemblies. I'm under the impression that the barrel is an additional purchase item along with the frames, and slide assmeblies. 

If the prices are reasonable than I can see maybe having a 250 with another chamber option for everyday carry and for a full size range gun and HD gun but it just doesn't make sense to me. 

If the price isn't too steep then I can see it being a decent seller.  As of now, I think people are going to steer away from them due to the additional costs. 


Just my .02


----------



## jordan (Aug 21, 2008)

I see what your saying. 

SIG sells barrels on their site for $193. 

I like it becasue If I wanted to get a compact or subcompact 9mm, for just plinking around or letting my lady friend shoot it, it will be great. Put in say.. in a .40 for CCW. A caliber for me and one for her, a grip for me and one for her. Two "differant" pistols in one. 

I can buy it down here for less than $600.. even after getting all the stuff for it, it will still probably cost less than what my 229 was. 

Just my .02


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 21, 2008)

I have always liked Sig Sauers and have two of them now. A 226 9MM and a 220 in .45. Both are the early models. I hate to admit it but I always had better scores on LE qualification shoots with the 226. It points like my finger! :)

I'm not convinced the model we're talking about is the answer. I like the Glocks for both switching barrels and calibers. It's pretty simple for them, especially for those that want to carry .40 caliber and shoot 9MM for practice because the ammo is cheaper. Also the .22 kits's are cheaper as well.

I only have two Glocks a Model 20 in 10MM and my model 27 in .40, which I carry all the time. I seldom carry the 10MM, as I bought it for hiking in Bear country as a last resort. :eek::2c:


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 21, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> I have always liked Sig Sauers and have two of them now. A 226 9MM and a 220 in .45. Both are the early models. I hate to admit it but I always had better scores on LE qualification shoots with the 226. It points like my finger! :)
> 
> I'm not convinced the model we're talking about is the answer. I like the Glocks for both switching barrels and calibers. It's pretty simple for them, especially for those that want to carry .40 caliber and shoot 9MM for practice because the ammo is cheaper. Also the .22 kits's are cheaper as well.
> 
> I only have two Glocks a Model 20 in 10MM and my model 27 in .40, which I carry all the time. I seldom carry the 10MM, as I bought it for hiking in Bear country as a last resort. :eek::2c:



I'm with on SIGs. 

I've had a P228 (M11) 9mm Luger for six years that I would trust my life with anyday of the week, month and year.  I've run that pistol as much as 6,000 rounds before so much as even a hint of CLP on the slide rails and it never failed to chamber or go "BANG" No failures to extract either. 

I do have two other SIGs that have not recieved the same attention. I think their getting lonely in the safe. ;)


----------



## parallel (Oct 17, 2008)

The way I understand it, the concept was developed more for their large contract customers like police departments and what not. In that setting the modularity would indeed be a plus. However, Im with you. I prefer the classic P series Sig Sauer. I had the chance to pick up a really nice German made 2022, but I simply detest the SIGpro. I'm sure that many like it (it seems to me that those who like the ergonomics of Glocks tend to like the SIGpro as well) but the damned things feel like a brick in my hand. The other reason I don't care for the P250 is that I'm not a big polymer pistol fan. The main exception to that is my Kahr Arms PM9 which is in my pocket 99 of the time during the sweltering New Orleans summers.


----------



## jordan (Oct 21, 2008)

I shot one last week, finally. Very.. very.. very.. very nice. I can see alot of people complaining about the 'long' trigger reset though.


----------

